# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Ненормативная лексика  и ведическое общество

## SergeiV

Харе Кришна! Примите пожалуйста мои поклоны.
Известно, что слова имеет великую силу, т. к. это вибрация. С этической точки зрения нецензурная лексика - это просто отсутствие культуры. И в зависимости от того, что человек вкладывает в то или иное слово, смысл может сильно меняться, при этом слово или устойчивое выражение будет одним и тем же.
Является ли, та самая, нецензурная лексика, которой не должно быть в приличном обществе, чем – то действительно абсолютно недопустимым, ведь в одно и тоже нецензурное слово один человек может вкладывать, на самом деле, ругательство, а другой использует его не для оскорбления, кого либо, а для выражения своего «полета мысли».
С чем связано возникновение ненормативной лексики?
 Существовало ли в ведическом обществе такое понятие, как неприемлемые или нецензурные слова?

Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Нецензурная речь - это речь в гуне невежеста. Культурная речь никого не беспокоит и является благозвучной. Почитайте об этом в БГ 17.15: "Аскеза речи состоит в том, чтобы говорить слова правдивые, приятные, направленные на благо других и не вызывающие беспокойств, а также регулярно изучать ведические писания".

----------

